# High Mileage Vehicle Corporation of Minnesota



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

This evening I came across the photo of a "1980 Freeway" built by the High Mileage Vehicle Corp. The url site below states they were built between 1979 and 1982. http://www.kansastravel.org/grandpasoldfordgarage3.htm Yellow and toward the bottom of the page.

Less than 1,000 were produced. They went up to 60 mph and had a gas mileage rating of 100 mpg. Though the model pictured above came with a one cylinder Kohler engine it has been modified with a Honda two cylinder motorcycle engine. Oh yes, the car was street legal.

Of interest to some might be this forum thread on Yesterday's Tractors on putting tractor engines in pickups.
http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=ttalk&th=664648


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Seems like I saw one of those 10 years ago, but I just can't remember where and when.

I think something like that car might be the wave of the future for in-town/city and rural driving.

I would love to run out to my parents more often , just 5 miles away, but I hate to spend the gas. Something like that would be perfect!!!!!

Of course, a car like that, if affordable, would be a great alternative for our famiy's needs.

Clove


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Can I be honest Windy? I like the 32 Buick so much better!! Still I've never understood why these super small cars aren't more easily made legal when motorcycles are. Ok they're less safe...... it should be the drivers choice


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree about the other cars being the ones of choice. I have always loved the Model A Ford, even more than the much sought after Vicky of '32. 

This gentleman is getting up there in years so I'm thinking about writing to inquire if he would allow me to see them and really study them. Road trip! I would like to see the transmission system/drive train for the high mileage vehicle.

The problem with tiny cars that yield high mileage as the aforementioned is that MANY folk simply no longer have the patience to drive a little slower and get up to speed slower. I do and think one would work well for me. 

Some areas of the country allow "neighborhood electric vehicles" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neighborhood_electric_vehicle It is even a federally approved class of vehicle which gives specifics although a couple of states have modified those by allowing higher speeds with them. I believe it was Arizona that come out with tax incentives and rebates for electric cars with loop holes that allowed purchase of the NEV and wound up paying the full cost of them to the tune of several thousand dollars each.

I really think people would use alternative mode of transportation more if they legally could. Expect some golfers would drive their cart to the course rather than haul it, if legal to use the streets for such.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Kansas wont even allow you to run a japanese mini truck on state highways .
Kinda strange you can make a trike out of about any motor cycle and it will be street legal but if you put a cab on it your up a creek with out a paddle trying to get it tagged . 
You can tag a rail dune buggy just dont enclose the passenger area


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although the Freeway is certainly an interesting vehicle - I'd doubt its all that practical (or safe), and I'd guess the folks that would drive a Freeway are probably the same folks that would drive a motorcycle.

The Kei vehicles (cars and mini-trucks), in my opinion, would be far more practical - and they've already proven to be durable. 

If you can import Kei vehicles, I'm assuming you could import a Kei engine to swap into something which is already here - like a Festiva or a Metro. Small 2 and 3 cylinder Kubota diesel engines are also interesting candidates for swaps.

We already have the widely available Geo/Chevy Metro and Suzuki Swifts - and with a few mods (cam, trans. swap, some aerodynamic mods), a 3 cyl Metro would run neck-n-neck with something like a diesel Smart car - and the 95 and newer Metros have dual airbags and lots of cargo capacity - making them a very well designed urban vehicle. Even if you did nothing to a Metro, its still more efficient than something like a new Aveo, Yaris or even a gas powered Smart.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Windy!!!! There is one parked here in my home town in Minnesota, always wondered what it was exactly, home-made or a kit or what. Still on the road here. I assume it is not driven much - or at all - in winter. 

--->Paul


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Kansas wont even allow you to run a japanese mini truck on state highways.


Isn't that all about not meeting safety and emissions standards rather than anything else?

Wasn't aware of the cab deal on motorcycles, dune buggies, etc. for Kansas. Wonder if the KSHP has some brochure one can read about such?

rambler, glad to hear that one of the Freeways is still in use. 

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am curious why an updated version of these are not available today, either as a kit, or as a completed vehicle.

Seems like $4 a gallon gas would make this commercially viable, and would fill the needs of alot of people. I know a car like this would fulfill at least 50% of our transportation needs.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

clovis said:


> I am curious why an updated version of these are not available today, either as a kit, or as a completed vehicle.
> 
> Seems like $4 a gallon gas would make this commercially viable, and would fill the needs of alot of people. I know a car like this would fulfill at least 50% of our transportation needs.


Unless it came as a kit it probably couldn't be manufactured en masse without the safety standards of today being incorporated into the design. 

I also doubt that it would have much of a market. The one cylinder engine would make for poor performance to get up to speed from traffic light stops and in today's hurry, hurry, world people don't seem the least bit patience. 

I don't think that it would fit into the neighborhood vehicle category as from my reading I believe they have to be electric. 

I do agree fully that in view of $4 gasoline something like this could indeed replace about 50% of the vehicles if government restrictions weren't in place to prevent such.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Even kit cars are limited to 2000 units (total company) without meeting Federal safety and emission standards. That's why the mini jap trucks can't be lisenced in many states (a few do allow them). The company makes over 2000 vehicles even though they are not shipped to the US. Tesla is falling into this catigory so when people wonder why they can do it while the big 3 can't it's that they don't have to meet the same standards. Tesla is only planning on 600 units a year when they reach full production. Some others like Aptera with 3 wheels don't fall into the classification of cars and are lisenced as motorcycles.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The Freeway looks like it might only have three wheels.

Thanks for the info on the safety and emissions standards.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What's a 1 cycle engine?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

fishhead said:


> What's a 1 cycle engine?


this has a 1 cylinder engine, someone did a typo


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It was the original Web page showing the Freeway that had cycle instead of cylinder.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

It actually looks a lot like a trike that popular mechanics had in an issue along with detailed plans . so yes it would be an old PM mag when they used to actually have information . I still want to build a VW plane


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> It actually looks a lot like a trike that popular mechanics had in an issue along with detailed plans


Now that you mention it I remember that issue with it on the cover.

I still want one of the large garden sized tractors that used to advertise in PM. Perhaps Power King, Econo smething. Gosh I wanted one of those when I was a kid. 

Came home from school one day and the local Minneapolis Moline tractor dealer was demonstrating a two-bottom sized tractor with 3 point to my dad. I was certainly disappointed he didn't buy it, nor ever buy a tractor with a 3 point. 
Of course every time we went into the dealership I could be found sitting on that tractor until it finally sold.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Now that you mention it I remember that issue with it on the cover.
> 
> I still want one of the large garden sized tractors that used to advertise in PM. Perhaps Power King, Econo smething. Gosh I wanted one of those when I was a kid.
> 
> ...


Not to highjack your thread and its topic But if you do not have them I would suggest looking on Ebay for the popular mechanics encyclopedia sets the years to look for are the 1961,1968, and 1974 each set consists of from 12-16 hard cover books filled with very good information and projects . 
they can be picked up for quite reasonable prices and are worth their weight in gold .
I'll have to see if I can find the issue with the trike we still have quite a few of the old issues along with some early issue of MEN when they still showed projects .


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Don, you won't need to look up the issue for me. The library where I work has PERSI indexes and the library has the old back issues bound into books. Love a good library.

The PERSI Index through the Kansas Library Card should also show it. If you don't have a Kansas Library Card you might wish to ask about it at your library. Lots of benefits and data bases available online with one. No charge for them but you do have to renew them every three years.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot for that info I didnt realize there was such a state wide card


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Thanks a lot for that info I didnt realize there was such a state wide card


Here is the log in site: http://www.kslc.org/index.jsp

It looks like you can now register for a temporary card online if you wish to give it a try. I use the Heritage Quest site for genealogy more than anything, good for census searches and old genealogy and history books.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I lived in Iowa the years these were sold. Saw three in my life up close and personal. Fascinated by them and wrote off for the info. They were sold as a motorcycle (notice the one headlight) and meant to seat one person with occasioally somebody sitting spread eagle behind him.

Four engine choices. Two gasoline engines, think it was a 10hp and a 12hp cast iron Tecumseh. The 10hp guarenteed to get 100mpg at steady 40mph. The 12hp was more practical if you actually wanted to use this on road as it could easily get to hiway speed. Then they supposedly offered an all electric version and a small Italian diesel version.

No reverse on these though think they finally had some kind of electric reverse offered.

The drivetrain was just a variable pulley belt drive like used on snowmobiles. By way even manufacturer suggested not leaving home without a spare belt or two.

And they were actually fairly strong body. Complete steel roll cage frame with plastic body panels attached. The brakes were standard boat trailer brakes. Heater option was an electric fuel pump that pumped hot oil through heat exchanger with fan blower blowing on it. 

They would have sold if they could have got price down to realistic level. Think they wanted close to $4000 and you could buy considerably more car for that kind of money back then. Now if they could have gotten price down to like $1500 think it would have sold much better.

It really wasnt a hugely practical car, especially for somebody out in boonies. 

Oh and by way have seen kits that looked simular that grafted cab onto front of a light motorcycle. So again you got three wheel motorcycle with protection from weather. They did article in one of the old Mother Earth News on one of the motorcycle kits.

Dont have link handy but somebody put little 10hp Chinese diesel in a Metro with top of it sticking through the hood. They used one of those belt drives. That was pretty cool and lot more practical than HMV "Freeway". Would have made a decent pizza delivery vehicle anyway.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> Can I be honest Windy? I like the 32 Buick so much better!! Still I've never understood why these super small cars aren't more easily made legal when motorcycles are. Ok they're less safe...... it should be the drivers choice


I second both of those statements Ross. I was drooling over the Buick. And if you can ride a bike on the road that has absoluty nothing between you and the car in front, behind or to either side, wide do you have to have all this bull they are forced to put on cars today???? 
If you want saftey, buy you a Mac truck. 
You could take a small engine with say a 10 speed tranny and get great gas mileage and still get up to 60-75 MPH on the high way. 
We were going out to a friends yesterday for a day at the pool, going up the beltway and was running 70 MPH when a bike scared the devil out of me and was gone. He was going 50-60 MPH better than we were. He was out of sight before we got through the next long lazy curve and I don't know how he did it. 
There were 3 different groups of 4 to 8-9 vehicles passing each other as soon as we could see the straight stretch ahead. And he was gone. 
If there are idiots that can ride a bike like that, and they do it all the time because they know there isn't a cops car in the world that can catch them on their super bikes, why all the restrictions on cars???????????

Dennis


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HermitJohn I appreciate the first hand knowledge/information. I'm not a big fan of variable speeds via belt squeezing if I may call it that. Gleaner combines had that mechanism but I wasn't a fan.

Glad to hear that they had a good safety cab. Expect Indy cars could give us a clue to safety.

Dennis, can you please enlighten me on transmissions of 10 speeds for small engines? Any specific applications that I could take a look at, mowers or ??

Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here is the link to the Metro with the 10hp engine. http://www.utterpower.com/10hp_chevy.htm


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Dennis, can you please enlighten me on transmissions of 10 speeds for small engines? Any specific applications that I could take a look at, mowers or ??
> Thanks.


I don't know of any as yet but they build bikes with 6 speeds. If they had a notion to, they could build a 10 for it. As far as that go a small bike engine with a 6 speed would get the job done. 
My cousin weighed 260 Lb. when we were growing up. Not fat. Just huge for his age. Plus my skinney 110-120 lbs was close to 400# and I doubled him all over the place on a 125 Honda. 

I had a 380 Suzuki years ago that would slap fly. 2 cycle engine w/6 speed tranny. It was a pretty heavy bike but it would cut up with me and Mark both on it. 380 cc's is only 23 C.I.D., but it would still run close to or maybe a little over 100 MPH with both of us on it and had enough power for a couple more gears to boot. I could red line it with us both on it in high gear. 
If it would carry that load the way I rode back them and not break down, you could use it to power a little car like the ones posted. Build a little tandem 2 or 3 seater from tube and glass it in. Something for just putting around town for sure. That is where most of the gas goes anyway. Short trips. 
And that was about a 72-73 model bike. For sure they could build something 35 years later.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have been thinking along those lines and I actually have a Honda Silverwing GL500 V-twin with 5 speed which is a shaft drive motorcycle which would lend itself well for building into a small car like conveyance.

As a motorcycle there is little need for the top gears and 80 to 100 mph or ???? Lower the gear ratio for a higher mileage producing unit and it might be a winner at the gas pump.

If I could weld aluminum I'd consider building with it even with the prices for it as they are. Probably fiberglass panels since the cloth and resin are easy to work with. 

Now for a differential----

HermitJohn did you note the link on the page you gave for the VW vehicle with extremely high mileage? http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/gw/vw1litre.htm Well worth reading. Wonder what Americans are willing to pay for something like that in view of $4 gasoline?


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is a 600cc Suzuki Motorcycle powered Metro.

[ame="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/600cc-Superbike-powered_56409.htm"]Suzuki 600cc Motorcycle Metro[/ame]

The construction photos are on the net somewhere - impressive!



HermitJohn said:


> Here is the link to the Metro with the 10hp engine. http://www.utterpower.com/10hp_chevy.htm


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

WiK, can you weld mild steel? Thin mild steel that is. I am building all sorts of things using emt conduit. I have a trailer I built for hauling fire wood using 1" for the top and bottom rails and the tongue and trussed it with 1/2" .
I bought a tubing notcher that I have set up with my drill press and it makes perfect fits with the right size hole saw. 
Welding is tricky tho. It's a buuzzzzt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, buuzzzt,,,,,,,,,,,,,buuzzzt kind of thing. What I do is get it all fitted and tacked together and then I use my auto darkening shield (well that's all I ever use anymore but it works great for this) and just go from one tube to the other and keep adding small amounts of weld to each joint I can reach the way it is setting. According to what it is, I might flip it over and start doing the other side while the first side cools. 
So far nothing I have made was too heavy for me to flip easily. The conduit is lightweight and if you truss it right it is strong as all get out. 
I built the trailer, a 10 x 10 chicken tractor, and I started building an ultra light airplane fron it but the FAA changed the rules in the middle of the game. I made a hitch to drag the chicken tractor with the lawn mower. I added an A-frame roof and laying boxes and it got to heavy to move by hand, LOL. 

Here lately I have just been cutting the emt to fit and flattening it on the anvil instead of notching it. It is a lot faster but for a car or plane I suggest the notches, LOL. They look a lot better anyway. 

Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

OntarioMan said:


> Here is a 600cc Suzuki Motorcycle powered Metro.
> 
> Suzuki 600cc Motorcycle Metro
> 
> The construction photos are on the net somewhere - impressive!


That's a nice video Ontarioman. You got my blood pumping again and I thought that pump quit working, LOL. 

Thanks. 
Dennis


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

On thin wall tubing I usually just drag out the ox-acetylene setup and use the torch. I've only used the square tubing and not the round and haven't tried the conduit. 

Fellows in my hometown used to make their own racing go-karts and used conduit. One night before a race their entire trailer of karts, parts, and supplies was stolen. The karts were so distinctive they ask all of their friends to be in the look out for them at races. Took about a year but the thieves were eventually caught with them. 

Thinking out a project and making a good set of plans--at least in my mind is essential. Wouldn't take much to weld up something after that.

I'll keep the emt conduit use in mind. Expect a diligent fellow might get it from demo projects.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

We went on a very short vacation this week.

I saw a 3 wheeled vehicle that looked like a modern version of the HMV, complete with a convertable rag top.

I passed this neat car, going the opposite direction, while I was on my cell, and had the windows up, so I couldn't hear the engine (motocycle?). It certainly sat low enough to be made from a motocycle.

Clove


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Windy, you can't beat conduit because it is light weight, strong, but best of all, cheap. It wasn't but $1.58 for a 10 foot stick of 1/2" when I first started useing it. I think I paid 23 something for a bundle of 10 sticks the last time I bought it. Either the 3/4" or 1" was 29 something. That was 3/4 and the 1" was 33 bucks and change. That was counting tax too. 
I have had that trailer I built with it loaded with green fire wood till the rims were nearly on the ground and the trailer is still as solid as ever. 
Dennis


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The trouble with motorcycle engines is they have no low rpm torque, they develope all their power at high rpm. Not useful in car with small displacement engine. It would be a real dog to drive until you could get rpm up to power range just because of the weight of the car itself.

I am no motorcycle person but dont some of the off road bikes use longer stroke engines?

As to high mileage, the devil is in the detail. Late seventies or early eighties article in one of the mechanics magazines of some guy in Hawaii of all places who got honest 50mpg from a VW Beetle in real world conditions. He started with a blueprinted slightly oversquare version of the aircooled engine, had compression as high as would run on gas available. He regeared transaxle for optimum gear ratios for his engines power curve. And he used a much heavier weight flywheel than normal which slows acceleration but keeps more momentum going up hills and thus higher mpg. Remember this is an uncomputerized old air cooled bug. He got 50mpg and would do same to anybody's bug for a price (fairly reasonable price actually except he was in Hawaii so kinda limited to Hawaii bugs) and guarentee the same 50mpg.

If this could be done to an ancient Beetle, for sure same kind of tweaking should work on a Metro, Festiva, etc. to get a real world 80 to 100mpg. Unfortunately everything would have to be custom. Back in the era of that VW, there were all kinds of aftermarket parts to do just about anything you could dream up. Heck some homebuilt planes used half a VW Bug engine. Half an old VW engine might actually be a good powerplant to start with for an ultra lightweight car.... The trick to longevity of air cooled VWs was to keep rpm down and the valves adjusted. They would last forever if you kept speed to 40mph. Unfortunately none of them that I remember had an overdrive. Drive them fast and they didnt last.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting name, the "Freeway" - makes me wonder if it could actually be driven on a highway. Anyone who has ever driven in a Festiva or Metro on a highway knows how turbulant it can be - and these are 1500 pound vehicles. I'm guessing the "Freeway" weighs much less. 

Now I'm wondering how some motorcycles actually drive on highways - and why they don't get blown around ???


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> The trouble with motorcycle engines is they have no low rpm torque, they develope all their power at high rpm. Not useful in car with small displacement engine.


Just what I thought.No torque to move the thing and running those RPMs it wouldnt be running long esp. with the load it would be under.

Fun concept though,I could see some possible uses for it at lower speeds,why not?Beats the NEV speeds and size.

Still think the best alternative for concept out there is the Aptera.With a 'Hybrid' on board charging system that thing would sure work for me just fine.Thats where I'd like to see electrics go next.





Aptera video test drive
http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4237853.html?series=19

Slide show for you dial up folks
http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4237853.html?page=2


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

OntarioMan said:


> Now I'm wondering how some motorcycles actually drive on highways - and why they don't get blown around ???


They do get blown around. I had a 750 Yamaha with a windshield, saddle bags and all and that especially got blown around. I kept my eye on the traffic behind me at speed because of it. When a rig passed it would toss you when the front of it got about mid way of the bike. 
And I was coming home from work one day when we had one of those out of nowhere down pours and gusting wind. There was about 2 miles of interstate I had to take and then less than a quarter mile to the house when I got off of it. Wasn't raining when I made the turn and then boom, here it came. 
I know I had that thing leaned into the wind at least 10 degrees to keep it on it's tires. Then it stopped raining before I got off at the exit. 
When I got home the whole left side of me was soaked and the right side was dry as a bone. I had company when I got home and everyone busted out laughing when they saw me. 
I did look funny as all get out. Soaked on one side and dry on the other.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

OntarioMan said:


> Now I'm wondering how some motorcycles actually drive on highways - and why they don't get blown around ???


They do somewhat get blown around. However you must remember that at highway speeds both wheels act like gyroscopes and depending upon the engine they do as well somewhat. 

The Honda Goldwing was an extremely stable bike in the wind however in severe gusty winds even it could get blown around some. Passing semi trucks never bothered it.

The engine sat low and mine was 4 cylinder horizontally oppsed of 1100 cc displacement. A shorter friend tried it on for size as he was thinking of getting one, and declared it lower than his smaller cc Kawasaki. He purchased one and was well pleased. 

I realize that motor cycle engines get power with rpms. However with plenty of gears it is easy enough to keep the rpms up once moving. The V-twin I have should do fine. Not saying I'll do anything with it but the thought does pique my interest.

As long as this thread is rolling along so well with ideas about torque, flywheels, etc. do any of you have thoughts about a small differential to use. I'd prefer one a little narrower than my Ford Ranger.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

duplicate




Windy in Kansas said:


> They do somewhat get blown around. However you must remember that at highway speeds both wheels act like gyroscopes and depending upon the engine they do as well somewhat.
> 
> The Honda Goldwing was an extremely stable bike in the wind however in severe gusty winds even it could get blown around some. Passing semi trucks never bothered it.
> 
> ...


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Just out of curiousity - what does a 1100 cc Goldwing weigh and how fuel efficient is it?




Windy in Kansas said:


> They do somewhat get blown around. However you must remember that at highway speeds both wheels act like gyroscopes and depending upon the engine they do as well somewhat.
> 
> The Honda Goldwing was an extremely stable bike in the wind however in severe gusty winds even it could get blown around some. Passing semi trucks never bothered it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

This site shows that a model similar to my 1983 weighed in at about 700 pounds. It would depend upon equipment and accessories. I think most owners claimed around 800 pounds.
http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/honda_gl_1100_gold_wing_1983.php

I thought the fuel efficiency was quite poor and don't recall what kind of mileage I did get. I traded off the Goldwing 12 years ago. Traded for a chipper/shredder and a BCS two wheeled tractor with roto-tiller attachment. Priorities change you know. In defense of the poor fuel efficiency, most of the time I did pull a fully loaded cargo trailer including the kitchen sink (dish pans). 

I have explained to people many times that buying a motorcycle to economize is a poor decision. The insurance is much higher than on an auto. Even the highest quality of tire just doesn't last compared to an auto tire. High quality helmets cost a lot of bucks as does a quality rain suit. Polycarbonate windshields must eventually be replaced because of fine scratches in them. Rain-X masks the scratches for extension. Even soaking the bugs on a windshield for a long time before washing and lots of pressure blasting only goes so far before harsher methods of washing needs employed, hence the fine scratches.

Great fun and enjoyment but hardly a way to save money.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> They do somewhat get blown around. However you must remember that at highway speeds both wheels act like gyroscopes and depending upon the engine they do as well somewhat.
> 
> The Honda Goldwing was an extremely stable bike in the wind however in severe gusty winds even it could get blown around some. Passing semi trucks never bothered it.
> 
> ...


Its not horribly expensive to have rear axle narrowed, they chop and pin it. Raining here or I'd go take pic of a mini rear axle I got in some junk at an auction once. Thing looks just like a rear drive car axle only size of gokart. I do wonder where it came from originally.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I was out of town for several days and it wasn't convenient to post.

Narrowing the housing would be easy enough but the axles would be another matter unless cut and welded. Otherwise wouldn't new splines need to be machined into them?

Something like this might work and even has brakes, forward, neutral, and reverse built in. http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008081509520396&item=13-1430&catname=powerTrans


----------

